# Matagorda - Caney Creek



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing is full blown and we have a boat open with some June availability. Whether it's wading or drifting for trout or running the marsh for reds we can accommodate your style of fishing.

June 1,2,7,8,9 10,15,16

Capt Trey Prye
www.captaintreyprye.com

281.702.0490


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work T-bone!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice Trey!! Gotta get with ya for some big girls.


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks guys! Great work yourself Tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Trey. keep it up brotha. Tight Lines.


----------

